# What does YOUR breastmilk taste like?



## JSerene (Nov 4, 2004)

Several friends described thier breastmilk as tasting like the milk left over from eating a bowl of sugery cereal. Mine doesn't taste anything like that. I guess it's sort of sweet, but not THAT sweet, kwim? I was just curious of the many variations of normal. I was also wondering how much diet plays into it.

Anyone?


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Mine tastes sweet, but has some kind of odd flavor that I can't describe. The odd flavor makes me know I definitely would not want to drink it. LOL Not sure how to explain it though! It's like nothing else I've ever tasted. It's just odd!


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

I seriously cannot bring myself to taste my own breastmilk. The thought repulses me. Isn't that weird? I wish I could just take a swig. There have been a few times I've gotten a drop or two on my finger and have tasted it and from what I recall, it didn't have much of a taste.

I'm curious to see if I'm the only weirdo who can't taste her own milk.







:


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Cereal-milk, like your friends.


----------



## RosieTook (Sep 4, 2004)

Cantaloupe Juice!!







:nana:

Seriously though, it's kinda sweet, but alot thinner that cereal milk to me. dd seems to love it though.


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Lucky One*
I seriously cannot bring myself to taste my own breastmilk. The thought repulses me. Isn't that weird? I wish I could just take a swig. There have been a few times I've gotten a drop or two on my finger and have tasted it and from what I recall, it didn't have much of a taste.

I'm curious to see if I'm the only weirdo who can't taste her own milk.







:

you're not the only one! *shudder*


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I can't drink mine either. Yet. Dh says it is really sweet and yummy though.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

my daughter says that it tastes like chocolate milk. She is six and now for a rare treat I give her a glass of half chocolate milk, half white milk. She says breast milk tastes just like it.

I think it is sweet, sometimes tastes like blackberries, sometimes like garlic, sometimes saltier. It all depends on what you are eating. (blackberries are in season and ALL over the place) I think it is saltier when I am a bit dehydrated.


----------



## Prensa (Jul 28, 2005)

I was scared to taste mine, but I couldn't figure out how else to test the temperature of a bottle to see if it was right...

its sweeter than I expected, although considering how sticky it is when it dries on my fingers, it kinda makes sense!


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Yah....mine tastes like sugary sweet vanilla...cereal milk sounds about right too. I have never swigged a big gulp of it, but I have taken a sip, and also tasted drops that have dripped that I caught with my fingers. Ds used to tell me it tasted like sugar too.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 14, 2005)

Yummy... Just....Yummmy... And you should taste it mixed with squash and basmati rice!! THAT is heaven in a food cube! :LOL


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

*Heaven in a food cube*







:

I have to say that I think dh is even more terrified to taste it than I am. . . :LOL


----------



## linny (Apr 19, 2005)

I haven't tasted it myself, but dh says it tastes like sweetened skim milk.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

mine's very bland...tasted like watered down milk to me.


----------



## carriedaway (Mar 25, 2005)

i'd have to agree with the cereal milk people as well - at least the couple of times i've tasted it, that's the best way i'd know to describe it.

carrie


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

the foremilk and the hindmilk taste totally different to me- the foremilk is like cantaloupe juice or sugar water- but the hindmilk tastes like cereal milk to me.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Warm vanilla milkshake. :LOL


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I tasted mine a couple times and thought it was pretty nasty







: . Sweetish, yes, but watery and with kind of a metallic aftertaste. I honestly found it kind of nauseating.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Well... I only have colostrum, but I have a lot of it. Dh says it's tangy. I can't taste anything at all.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

I read the description as "melted vanilla ice cream" and that is EXACTLY what mine tastes like :LOL Yum!


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Lucky One*
I seriously cannot bring myself to taste my own breastmilk. The thought repulses me.

Same here. I've never had any desire whatsoever to taste it. When I was pregnant, my friends used to tell me how sweet it is and that DH and I would want to taste it. Ummm, nope.

(Although I've never tasted my milk, it may be possible that DH has... strictly, ummm, accidentally.







)


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

I haven't tasted mine, but not because it grosses me out. It's because I absolutely hate milk, I always have. I wasn't even able to drink it as a young child. Probably lingering trauma from being forced to drink formula as an infant.









DH has tasted it, and says it tastes like milk with a spoon of sugar in it. No wonder the babies go nuts over it.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I think mine tastes like melted vanilla milkshake.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Persephone*
Well... I only have colostrum, but I have a lot of it. Dh says it's tangy. I can't taste anything at all.

I didn't like the taste of my colostrum at all. Not sweet like mature milk. My colostrum was tangy and tasted kinda like sweat. yuck.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

When I've tasted it it tasted like canteloupe juice.

Now I can't taste it anymore, because the last time I tried it made me nauseous. Which weirded me out, but it was instant and bad nausea, so I'm not trying again!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It tastes like breastmilk.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Pre-frozen tastes kind of like soymilk to me, but once its been frozen and defrosted it tastes yucky! I finally learned here, that freezing actually changes one of the enzymes and changes the taste. Neve seemed to bother the boyos!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I've never tasted mine...not even by accident. I am curious but to be honest I love milk sooooo much I'm afraid if I try another form of milk (any form...rice, soy, organic, mine) it won't taste good to me and I'll be turned off from milk forever. :LOL Odd I know but man I love that stuff! :LOL


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

I've tried a few drops here and there.It tastes sweet and waaay better than formula (gack!).Sometimes its a little salty.
Have you noticed that our babies smell good too? Everyone loves to smell Guiness even though he is 10 months old and doesn't get as many bathes as he should.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfulhands*
*Heaven in a food cube*







:

I have to say that I think dh is even more terrified to taste it than I am. . . :LOL


Yep, my dh is TERRIFIED to even come close to the milkies now! The only person loving the milkies in this house is Sara! :LOL But she seems to enjoy them. Mine is like everyone else's, sugary sweet like cereal milk. Never taken a big gulp, just caught drips to see what it was like.

Meg


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara*
I didn't like the taste of my colostrum at all. Not sweet like mature milk. My colostrum was tangy and tasted kinda like sweat. yuck.


I noticed that colostrum SMELLED icky but I never got the courage to taste it. Frozen and thawed milk smells yucky too(yes I am positive it didn't go bad, it all smells icky) so I've never tasted it. Just my mature, fresh milk!

Meg


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faerybugmady*
I noticed that colostrum SMELLED icky but I never got the courage to taste it. Frozen and thawed milk smells yucky too(yes I am positive it didn't go bad, it all smells icky) so I've never tasted it. Just my mature, fresh milk!

Meg

Well, I can't say I've got a ton of colostrum yet (well, I have a ton for someone pregnant), but I smell different than I do before I got milk. The only way I can describe it is milky. It doesn't smell bad. But it's not the colostrum itself, it's me. The actual colostrum doesn't smell at all to me.


----------



## *Devon* (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faerybugmady*
Yep, my dh is TERRIFIED to even come close to the milkies now! The only person loving the milkies in this house is Sara! :LOL But she seems to enjoy them. Mine is like everyone else's, sugary sweet like cereal milk. Never taken a big gulp, just caught drips to see what it was like.

Meg

You know, when I gave her the bottle that time I totally had a "Friends" moment because I licked it off my arm and realized it DOES taste like canteloupe juice!!!


----------

